
A Gutted I.R.S. Makes the Rich Richer - paulpauper
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/25/opinion/editorials/irs-audits-rich.html
======
tracker1
Now, if it could only make the Federal government spend less...

~~~
olliej
You mean by spending less on tax breaks? Or on mandatory prison sentences for
minor offenses? Or on overpriced police and military equipment?

Or do you mean cut funding to services like education, medical care,
maintenance to create the appearance of “savings” in the short term, but
costing vastly more in the long term?

~~~
tracker1
Tax breaks !== government spending

As to mandatory prison sentences, I'd be happy to see most of that changed,
and for that matter most drugs decriminalized. I'm also not a fan of police
militarization or the size of the military industrial complex in general.

So, it might be a good idea to not make assumptions about who you're talking
to. I've worked in government adjacent roles and have friends who have as
well. There is absolutely no way you can convince me that the government
couldn't operate on less than half of what it does and be more effective doing
it.

